# Here is my Christmas gift hubby let me get!



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I found an ad on CL for afghan hounds needing re-homing. I contacted the woman and she said she had a few left...getting divorced and they had to find new homes. They are AKC but you had to pay a large amount if you wanted the papers. I just wanted an afghan...low to no shedding if kept in a short coat style and still the sight hound that I love...so we opted to just pay the re-homing fee and no papers.

I went yesterday to go and look at the 6 she still had...4 boys and 3 girls. After a long talk with hubby we decided that we should just get the one instead of 2...they were all in serious need of ALOT of grooming and I didn't want to get in over my head. I have baby-sat a borzoi before and I know some of the larger hounds can be a bit shady with smaller animals...and I didn't want to take more than one and end up having it hurt one of our cats or kids. So anyhow after watching the group of them interacting with each other and the woman's kids I picked out this girl. 

They call this girlie Sophie...she is about 2-3 yrs old according to the woman...I didn't ask to see her AKC papers...to be honest I just wanted to get out of there before I piled all 6 into the truck and came home to a husband who quickly would demand a divorce. Well not really, but man I could have imagined the yelling though. I can tell by looking at her nipples she has to have been bred...I would venture to guess either a few times or those 2 smaller puppies were hers. The woman said that one female had a litter of puppies...but I can't remember if she said Sophie was the mom or not. I think that all of them were related, which meant the pups would have likely been in-bred so that is the main reason I stayed away from the pups...they were very cute though.

Sophie seemed the most interested in the children, and wasn't jumping up all over the woman like the younger cream/white girl. The one female that was 2 colors...umm cream and chocolate phantom (poodle term I know) I think is called a domino? was the calmest of the group...but she was spoken for already. She didn't really want to have anything to do with anyone and seemed more interested in going back into the house anyway. 

She was great on the car ride home...just laid in the seat on a blanket chewing on some chew toys I picked up. She is crate trained...I crated her to feed her becuase she does have food agression toward other dogs. She gets growly, but she has yet to try to bother the kids for food, or us while we eat...she has stayed in the crate or asleep at my feet or the end of the couch. I just gave her a herbal sedative (free from my groomer friend as a Xmas gift today) a few minutes ago and I am giving it a few so I can try to trim her matts a bit more.

The woman called her color blue, but I have no idea...she is FILTHY. I took these pictures yesterday after she settled in for a few hours...this is before I went at her with a pair of scissors. I have taken off 3 lbs of hair and matted mud clumps so far...after I work on her a bit more today, I will attempt a bath.

I think this is going to take a week to finish...but I am willing to try. I am hoping that perhaps if she is groomed and behaves well hubby might consider letting us go get the other female. If not thats okay, I am just glad to have helped this girl...she is a bit thin. I get her UTD on rabies tomorrow...she supposedly had her 7 in 1 booster shot early this year, but I gave her a intranasal bordetella/parvo vaccine before I left the lady's house to be sure it had time to take a bit of effect. I am keeping her somewhat quarantined in the kitchen until later today. I put her in the crate while the kids and I are in the living room, but while I am in the kitchen cooking, cleaning I put in here with me so I can make sure she doesn't hurt anyone. So far she has been totally ignoring everyone else except when they were outside her crate while she was eating she did growl but stopped when I said no.

I took these pics when I put everyone out side so I could bring her in and give her a spray down with kennel disinfecting spray in the tub. After she dried I made her lay down on the couch so I could start cutting some mats off. UGH is my back killing me! 

I will post more pictures when she is done...maybe even before then. She looks awful in these pics, but I thought I would share the pictures in case anyone near to Indiana might want to give one of these guys a good home. I can give you the link to the post I found if you would like! They sure could use someone to give the rest of them a good grooming and love! I have some large sight hound experience and lots of knowledge of sight hounds as a whole breed, and I do know they have a high prey instinct. I picked this girl because I think she will be the best around kids and small animals...I cannot say for sure if afghans hounds are right for everyone. I do know many of the sight hounds are very highly prey driven and are not as quick to be trained as poodles. I don't mind that but some people would find either of these things very annoying...so you know, just be careful before you throw your heart into something that may not work out in the end. I am willing to take the chance and I really really really hope that she works out!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

IPP, you are such a wonderful lady to take on all the 
dogs you have needing to be adopted or re-homed! :high5:
I bet they will be lovely when they are all groomed
and spruced up, I bet they will be sooo silky looking!


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of her after she is groomed.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Congratulations IPP - you are a wonderful person to take her. I'm so glad you went and had a look at the poor baby, I bet it was hard to only take the one. Under your care and given a few months I bet she will be a gorgeous member of your household :in-love: - ohhh gosh I am jealous!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww Congrats on the new addition. My best friend wants an afghan after her whippet and wolfound pass. I know she woud be green seeing your baby! I can't wait to see after grooming pics. Such a pretty girl now, I bet she'll be stunning after a short time with you


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

congratulations!! She looks like she will be stunning once she is given a little TLC. Cant wait to see after pics!!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow...my back is killing me. Okay so the mats are basically like encasing her legs like shin guards for playing soccer. I got one back leg done and some more off her chest. 

I was right... this is going to be very slow going. She started shaking the minute I turned on the clippers. I just clipped for 10 minutes then stopped since she is obviously not used to it I figure better slow short sessions to begin with since she isn't very settled in just yet. I am more worried about making her comfortable than beautiful right now! 

The herbal stuff for relaxing I gave her said only use 4 pills per day...but it ALSO said 1 pill per 10 lbs. Well she is definitely over 40 lbs so should I use 5 pills tomorrow when I try again? I swear the 4 pills didn't have any effect on her...other than more runny poo.

I got her a new collar and leash today as well...and a martingale collar because she about ripped my arm out of the socket on the little leash I use to walk Casey with. You can see she is wearing her old collar in the pictures...I got her a spiffy new tiger-striped one today. 

She isn't bad to walk, just likes to pull...I am sure that she will calm down once she figures out she gets walked 2 times per day. I ran with her for about 2 blocks to give her a chance to just stretch her legs and she hardly pulled at all after that. Although after she went potty the second time she did start pulling more as we got closer to home. When she saw the house she pulled me a bit, but I forgave her...I think she is just excited to see something familiar. 

She ran right into the house and into her crate, but when I went to the kitchen she came out and followed me then laid down on the kitchen floor. I snapped a few pictures of her, and I will get them up in a few hours after I get the kids to bed! I can't wait for hubby to get home from work so I can take her for a long walk...I figure the more tired she is the easier it will be to cut her hair. She is very sweet so far and I really am happy to help her out...but I admit it was hard to choose just one. I stil have my fingers secrectly crossed that maybe hubby will give in and say we should go back and get the other girl...but if it doesn't happen I can only hope that someone does right by them. I know I am doing all i can for this girl...AWWW she is asleep on her back right now. Okay snap this picture then I gotta run...I will put new pics of her up later on. Hopefully I can get more of her standing up. She is HUGE...its hard to tell in the pictures but she is! I have to guess her to be at least 25-27 in at the top of her shoulders. I am just so happy right now...I'm glad she is working out so well!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats! I've always been fascinated by sighthounds. I'd love to get one someday. Can't wait to hear more and see more pics. I don't envy you with the grooming though!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Oh wow could I have the link you found I may know someone who would go save a few of them.

She is gorgeous  I think Afghans would be the only hound I would own, next to Borzoi. Anyway good luck with the grooming!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Once I get this 1st massive job done I plan to keep her in a sporting cut...in my mind it will look like a modified puppy cut. Her previous owner said she didn't like to be brushed, so I plan to keep it a bit short for that reason. 

If I can keep her in a longer coat I will try...can't be any harder than brushing out Casey who hates it, too.

Hopefully by the end of tonight I can get her in the tub for a bath...I am thinking she has a pretty coat under all that dirt. Her hair right now reminds me of petting a yak at the zoo, and it honestly smells about the same, too. Poor girl! Oh well, she will be smelling and looking better soon! 

I promise to update with more pics as I get her closer to being finished! I am going to have to go get some Tylenol for my back before i do anymore tonight though, wow lower back is just burning!:banghead:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I really want an Irish Wolfhound!! But right now I must fix this Poodle obsession with what else..........another poodle!!! But ever since I was a little girl I have wanted an Irish Wolfhound. Afghans are beautiful too!!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle...my browser is going super slow today. Tell your friend to go to the Indianapolis Indiana craigslist and put "afghan hound" into the search box in the pet section of the community forum...that should pull it right up. This is part of her 1st reply to me when I e-mailed asking her about them.

""The mats they have are bad enough they will need a shave but will grow in beautiful in a few months. If you would like to set up a time to come and see them let me know. I am asking for a $50 adoption fee. There is no application as I am not affiliated with a larger rescue group, this is something I have done on my own but due to a divorce I can not financially keep up any longer."

I did have to give her my name, address and vet references though...I never asked about how much with their AKC papers since I have no need for them myself. The puppies were both males, and other than that I think she had 1 (or 2 adult males) and 1 or 2 adult females left. The adults are supposed to be in the 1-3 yr old range...Sophie's teeth look pretty clean so I don't think she is lying about the age or anything like that. She has been pawing at me a bit while laying on the floor, so I am sure the whole group has a bit of puppy playfulness left in them.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I want an Irish Wolfhound, a Scottish Deerhound, an Afghan hound, more collies, more Standard Poodles...

If only time and money were no object...


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have wanted an Irish wolfhound since i was a child as well...but I am glad I got an affie instead! 

I introduced her to the kids today...and so far she has been nothing but a lovebug with them! She laid her head on my youngest lap while he was sitting in my lap and started puffing out her cheeks...a sign of contentment among sight hounds I think, so I think things are still looking great!:whoo:

She is a bit protective of her kennel when Casey comes around...she is fine when not in it. I am staying on her about it and I don't think she will get any worse...so far just a low growl when Casey sticks her head in there. As soon as I say NO she stops and Casey runs away, too...so they are both learning!:high5:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How's your back holding up IPP? I got an awful twinge in mine a few days ago while bathing and deshedding a Siberian Husky and it's not been quite right ever since. Clipped off T's f,f & t this morning and now the old back is burning too, might have to go and have a little lay down with my book and if my eyes were to close then so be it, I am on holidays after all :rofl:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Well my back was feeling better...took some meds and slept reasonably well. I decided to let the bath wait for one more day...I don't want to throw it out getting her in and out of the tub. I am seriously thinking of taking her to the groomer...I mean I have gotten a bit of the matting off so I think it would be easier than it would have been had i done nothing with her hair. I think I will take some pictures of her up there and get an estimate...I don't want her looking perfect, just clean and comfortable. I can do the all over evening out, she just has to get the large mats off and bathe and dry her for me.

I am wondering that it might be better to have someone else groom her this time, since it has to be painful for her. She can take me cutting for about 10 minutes before she tries to run off...her skin under the mats is pretty red in some spots...I have been applying bag balm to them. They look like rub spots and obviously just were oxygen hasn't been getting to the skin through all the matting...she is doing hardly any licking so in the really red spots I have been spraying that neosporin spray and over night some of them are gone.

I will see how my back is feeling later on today...if its good I will bathe her tonight...if not I will go talk to the groomer in the morning and maybe make her an appt.

I have seen some bad mats in my life but these are really really bad...I remember the Borzoi I baby-sat would lay down in the tub becuase he knew how long bathing took. I am hoping that maybe Sophie will lay down and be a good girl for either me or the groomer!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

The reason back is hurting again is because the martingale collar I got was a joke...she still pulls just as hard as with just a normal collar. 

I am going to dig out my 18 yr old self corrective collar I used on the dobermans when they were young. It has little rubber things that cover the prongs and is much lighter weight than the big ones I used on them as adults. 

I think that should help with the pulling and therefore my back...my shoulder and lower back can't take much more of the constant pulling! Maybe I should try it on Casey, too...although she doesn't hardly pull at all now.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I really hope you can get Sophie de-matted soon, IPP. You'll both feel so much better when that's done. I think the groomer might be good for both of you. You need to be sure you watch your back and Sophie won't associate so much of the painful stuff with you. You'll just maintaining her coat, which should be pleasant for her. Just my 2 cents. Of course, that depends on the groomer being good with matted dogs....

As for the pulling, I used to have a Borzoi who wasn't too bad to walk unless he saw something miles away and then he'd practically pull me over. I eventually switched to a halti for him, which was much better.

I've since found something better than the halti. It's called a canny collar. We've got one for our standard and it really helped with the pulling. Here we can only buy them from certain vets. I don't think they're available in stores. They're from Scotland. Here's a link to the collar: http://www.cannyco.us/component/pag...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,98/

And here's a link to locate a supplier near you: http://www.cannyco.com/index.php?option=com_mtree&Itemid=101


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

What a pretty lady she is!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

kathyd said:


> I really hope you can get Sophie de-matted soon, IPP. You'll both feel so much better when that's done. I think the groomer might be good for both of you. You need to be sure you watch your back and Sophie won't associate so much of the painful stuff with you. You'll just maintaining her coat, which should be pleasant for her. Just my 2 cents. Of course, that depends on the groomer being good with matted dogs....
> 
> As for the pulling, I used to have a Borzoi who wasn't too bad to walk unless he saw something miles away and then he'd practically pull me over. I eventually switched to a halti for him, which was much better.
> 
> ...


it looks like a gentle leader


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with you..I think I will leave the rest of this to a groomer. I was thinking the same thing, I hope she doesn't think I am going to be causing her pain all the time. 

I did dig out the old self correcting collar....it stopped her pulling totally. I left it just a few links too long so she won't hurt her neck if she does take off after something. All the links have the soft rubber things on them so her hair doesn't get pulled and it doesn't even poke her. Even when she does pull against it it doesn't actually close down on her neck like it is supposed to...not too tight.

We will see how she does with that, then maybe I will get one you suggested...I found a dealer near me that I can get it shipped from or pick it up.

I promise to get more pics of her up soon...she is settling in well, she even howled a bit when I put the gate up in the kitchen. She whines and moans when she can't get to me, she is too big to fit through the hole Casey uses! I have to get up and move the gate for her! She won't jump it and I am not encouraging her to do it!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't like those haltis, gentle leaders. You have to be very careful not to jerk the dogs head around, and especially with a sight hound if she sees something off in the distance she will be away before you know it and the result will be a very harsh correction without you even meaning too. Dogs are not horses and their neck muscles will not be as forgiving. I have seen people pull extremely large dogs off the ground unintentionally with those collars and unless you want many trips to the doggie physio or chiropratcer I would not use one. Anyway just my two cents worth.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I read an article about neck injuries in dogs years ago...it was comparing the regular choke chain to a self correcting collar. I have used the self correcting collars on dogs that pull ever since and have never had a bad experience. I KNOW they LOOK awful, but when used correctly they are great for stopping pulling altogether.

I have never used one of the gentle leaders, or typ that goes on the head as opposed to the neck...so I have honestly no opinion on them. I guess they probably do work great for some dogs...but so far the self correcting collar is doing great so that is what I will stick with. 

I know the martingale collar I got didn't work with her AT ALL, but it does with some sight hounds. My local pet store only had 2 kinds so if I decide to stop using the self corrective collar I may just try to get a better martingale from a catalog. A different one with padding on the throat or even wider might do a better job than that one did. I got the skinnier one thinking perhaps that might work better, but it didn't...but a different one might do the trick.

I will have to do some research into if "Bunny Run" is still making the ones I really like, and if not maybe someone else is.

Okay...getting the kids in bed then I am going to think about either bathing or trimming Sophie some more...see how my back feels then I will decide!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I took her up to the groomer so she could see what she was getting herself into...and she said she would squeeze her in on Friday. I did manage to get her looking a bit better...so I am hoping she isn't too uncomfortable until Friday.

She has started to come out of her shell...she will will let out a little bay if she gets stuck behind a bay gate...and she gets really noisy to tell me its time for a jog! I was in the bathroom last night and she started doing it and I came out and hubby was like...what is that all about? I laughed and said I guess she wanted to go too...then I took her outside. 

It was windy here last night and as I was jogging down the road a plastic bag blew by us along with a bunch of leaves...well thank goodness she was wearing her special collar or I am sure I would be reporting a broken scapula right now! 

If I didn't know better I would guess she has been lure coursed before...I went ahead and let her run the bag down and she carried it about 30 feet before she would let me have it. She even kept it low like it might be attached to a coursing line...funny. I might have to check around to see if there are any lure coursing practices going on in Indiana...if I have some time I would like to see what she can do. 

Nothing like watching a sight hound run for fun...I can't wait until the weather is a bit better and she is more comfortable (not so matted and hair grown back in) so I can go on longer jogs with her. Right now its just 1/4 mile 3 times a day jogging...hopefully when the holidays are over I can fit more time to run her longer. I know my weight loss could use the boost in running time, and I bet she wouldn't mind it either. 

Poor Casey gets tired by her 3rd jog of the day...she would rather do the "around the block slow to smell stuff walk" with daddy!

Here is the pic I took of her after she was nice and tired last night. I have never seen a dog get so excited by seeing its leash...she sure does like to go for either a potty walk or a jog! Any chance to look for something to chase or to sniff! She is a hound alright!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Martingale collars are not intended to stop pulling, they are intended to stop a dog from slipping their head back through them and escaping. 

I love gentle leaders and have never had a dog take off while wearing one, though I have had clients try to jerk on them which could cause neck issues. 

Instead of a head collar or anything around the neck, espeicaly chokes and pinch collars, I would suggest an easy walk harness. It's made by the same folks who make the gentle leader and instead of fitting around the body like a traditional harness (which in case anyone is interested will encourage pulling), that fit round just the front legs/ shoulders and the leash snapps in the front at the chest. So if the dog tries to pull his forward motion is halted and swung around to face you, similar to what the head collar dogs but instead of using the head you are using the shoulders. They are great. The tibbies have them as do some of the larger dogs in my obedience classes that don't do well on the head collars or who have owners who don't like them. 

Just a thought


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad she is settling in IPP. Has she been to the groomers, was that last Friday? Just wondering how she was for them and if your happy with the job they did?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Unfortunately my groomer told me last Friday she is no longer grooming (she owns the shop and has one other groomer there) and so now she has no appts until 2 weeks from now. The last time the other woman groomed one of our dogs who I consider an easy groom, she got razor burn on her face and the cut was not cared for...never had anything like that from the shop owner and I did call and complain. She said from now on only she would do the grooming...but now she says her back can't take it anymore so she is not going to be doing it from now on.

So anyhow...have to find a new groomer I can trust.

In the meantime, I did get all but one mat off of her...one large one left on the front leg I want to grow for just a few more days. I want to be able to put a guard on the blade to make sure I don't knick her skin. So far I haven't and I don't want to, so I have only been using scissors and cutting close to the mat away from the skin. This last mat is so full of stuff (leaves, sticks) that its hard to see anything...so I am going to give it a few more days then just shave it off in one sitting with my hubby helping me to hold her.

I also gave her a bad on Monday night...couldn't take it anymore. She was okay for me, but you can tell she didn't want to be in there....she leaned against the side the whole time and it was hard to get the side away from me clean. So I just made her turn around...took longer but got her mostly clean. I didn't wash the hair on her head or ears...just the neck down. Once I finish trimming up her feet and the last matting then I will give her another GOOD bath with a good shampoo and conditioner, then I will go over her all over and even her out a bit. She looks alot better then she did, and smells tons better, too!

She is still settling in, but being more goofy and playful with us and even giving the kids kisses. So far she has shown no interest in trying to play with the other dogs, but has been watching them play more than she was. I think she will come around sooner than later...and she is a dream to walk or jog with now. I am glad I started using the self-corrective collar, just only pulls just a bit, not yanks, when she sees a small furry animal. But hey, she is a sight-hound so I can't NOT expect her to do that...I don't want her to loose that instinct so a bit of pulling every once in a while is fine by me!

Once I have her all done I will be sure to post pictures!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just noticed this post, and what a cute Afgan! I didn't get to read the thread as Ive been pretty sick yesterday and today but she looks like a couch potatoe. Very cute!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Pamela said:


> it looks like a gentle leader


The difference between this and the gentle leader or halti is that you don't clip the leash under the dog's chin - it's up behind their ears. It actually buckles so you can place it right under the ears and there's a strap that feeds around the muzzle and up in behind.

I found with the halti/gentle leader type, Murphy was pawing at it and correcting herself for nothing. They can't do that with the canny collar.

It's also easier to hold the leash/collar straight because it's coming straight out from behind the head instead of pulling the dog's head to one side because the leash clips under and has to come up on one side. You don't give much of a tug and you don't have to and you never pull the dog sideways - like I do if she's got a regular collar and she dives for something in the ditch :banghead:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Well she isn't all done...but here are some new pics of her! She is indeed quite the couch potato...but she does love to go outside! As soon as either hubby or I put on our coat, she is right there waiting!

I have been struggling with a cold these past few days and haven't felt like fussing with her hair just yet. I do feel a bit better today so hopefully I will get her finished today or tomorrow!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I just found this thread. Wow - what a pretty girl. Congrats. I can't wait to hear more about her as she gets used to you and you have her in the cut you want her in.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

She's looking great, IPP! Cleaner, shinier and relaxed and happy. Can't wait to see her when she grows out again. Looks like her coat is lovely and such a beautiful color.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

She is indeed getting more relaxed!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks just wonderful IPP - ** looks around for a cream domino male that may have miraulously appeared - but no just the poo still **


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> She looks just wonderful IPP - ** looks around for a cream domino male that may have miraulously appeared - but no just the poo still **


That male you are looking for is back where I got Sophie...alas about 2000 miles away from you! I am STILL trying to talk John into letting me go back for the other female...the cream domino named Chloe. I was hoping that Purple Poodle's friend would snatch her up before I had a chance to!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

IPP said:


> She is indeed getting more relaxed!


I just love it when they lay like that. It's like body language for 'all's right with my world'. I'm so glad you were able to take her in and give her such a wonderful life.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I got to take Sophie out and let her just run off the leash for the 1st time today! She wasn't feeling too great last week and I wanted to wait until she REALLY had "come" down before I tried it even inside our fenced yard. 

Our fence is only 4 foot and seeing as I am sure she could hop over it without much effort I wanted to wait before I let her just run around in case she saw something she wanted to chase.

I took her out at 7 am just for our 1/4 mile am jog...and it was snowing then. She was hopping around so much and having such a great time I decided to take her just out in the yard to play. 

Oh she had so much fun ! The minute I walked out the door I knew I should have took the camera but I forgot! I will take it with me sometime tomorrow...it has NOT stopped snowing yet and we have about 6 inches on the ground right now. 

She started out by first following me around and then I made her sit and walked a few feet away so she understood she was off leash and gave her the "GO PLAY" command. She just looked at me at first then she just bounded away and did about 10 figure 8's at full speed throwing snow everywhere! I let her run for about 10 minutes and she had a blast...I figure to let her run by herself a few more times before I let her run with one of the standards. I am positive I can't let her run with any of the smaller dogs...just to be safe, she is a sight hound after all!

After she was getting a good pant going I decided to take her in before she got too winded and she came as soon as I called her. She is such a good girl, I am glad she is more obedient then afghans are know for being. As long as I keep a few treats in my pocket while out on a walk or jog she is golden! 

I found the way to her heart is through her stomach the 1st day she got here...her nickname is "Cookie" and she is starting to come to that name instead. That is what my 2 yr old calls her, he watches mommy train the dogs and knows some commands and reward names too. LOL I started training her with saying...Sophie want a COOKIE? Then COME" then shorted it to just COME...now Johnathan says COOKIE COME! Then he laughs when she comes over and licks his face looking for the treat...she honestly seems to like the kids and has never offered any sign of being mistrustful of anyone. 

Can you tell I like my new dog, much? LOL

I am going to have to not jog tomorrow because it will be too dangerous due to the wind chill and snow, below freezing temps makes it too hard...so I will take her out to run the yard a few times. 

I promise to get some pictures of her, but they will probably be bad...I am not sure how well my camera will take action pictures. I know the setting to use, ect...but just haven't taken enough to know if its "good" at it. 

As bright as it is with all the snow we are supposed to get I am sure lighting won't be lacking in the least! They are saying 6-10 inches by tomorrow by mid-day then hopefully stopping! I just hope that the camera lens doesn't get too fogged up to take some good pictures!


----------

